# SP puppy with discolored adult teeth



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

I have no idea what causes it, and Evelyn's teeth aren't stained to the same degree, but I had similar concerns. Vet said it was normal and I asked no further questions sadly.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

What does your vet say? I ha limited experience and I’ve never seen anything like this … but maybe it’s within normal range?


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Do you know if any of his litter mates have the same issue?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I'd ask your vet about possible canine enamel hypoplasia. Looks possible.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

my mothers yorkie has teeth problems due to a lack of enamel. He also has very bad coat and nails. The vet says that the three are connected.


----------



## DoggieDuck (Aug 21, 2021)

The breeder has said that no other litter mates have the same issue. Neither, does his parents.... (apparently!?).

Sent from my motorola one 5G ace using Tapatalk


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

DoggieDuck said:


> The breeder has said that no other litter mates have the same issue. Neither, does his parents.... (apparently!?).
> 
> Sent from my motorola one 5G ace using Tapatalk


It was the same for my mothers yorkie. But they have been able to manage it by being super diligent about oral health.


----------



## DoggieDuck (Aug 21, 2021)

I'll bite the bullet and make an appointment with the vet. Keeping my fingers crossed that it is not canine enamel hypoplasia!


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Gingivitis came to mind, but the with your dog, the stains seem to be on the middle of the teeth instead of near the gums, so I'm not sure. Pavie and his dog friend has signs of gingivitis and we went to a vet examination last month. Usually dogs should get their teeth checked during annual routine exams, and if there's too much plague / tartar build up, they will recommend doing a dental cleaning. Our vet said Pavie could wait another year, until he is 3 and then start the routine dental cleaning once every 1~2 years. It's to prevent gingivitis turning into advanced periodontal disease. 

Ideally, owners should also be doing some home care and prevention, like brushing teeth. There's also a list of approved products by the VOHC (Veterinary Oral Health Council) Veterinary Oral Health Council Accepted Products for Cats and Dogs that has been shown to be effective. I give Pavie greenies every day. I've also bought the Hill's prescription T/D diet (which I feed as treats), and they are basically large size kibbles designed to clean teeth (and are great for getting molars cleaned). 

Hopefully a vet checkup will be able to help figure out what the issue is, and give recommendations on how to follow up!


----------



## Shelbiii (5 mo ago)

DoggieDuck said:


> I have a 5 month old black Standard Poodle. His baby teeth were all white and nice. His adult teeth came in discolored with a yellow-brown stain. Not all his teeth are stained. Perhaps 60 % or so. It does not seem to be a superficial stain, but rather inside the enamel. I see no apparent tartar or plaque
> 
> We feed him, as well as our other 11 month old brown Standard Poodle (from a different bloodline) raw Premium Raw Commercial dog food, complemented with raw bones a few times per week. The other poodle (the brown one) has snow white teeth.
> 
> ...


What did it end up being? I have a 5 month old who just got her adult teeth and they’re brown too 😥 and she has terrible breath. She has a vet apt next week


----------



## Shelbiii (5 mo ago)

Shelbiii said:


> What did it end up being? I have a 5 month old who just got her adult teeth and they’re brown too 😥 and she has terrible breath. She has a vet apt next week


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome to PF!

It might help your visibility to start a new thread with your concern. It's possible that the OP will respond but they haven't logged in for nearly a year.


----------



## DoggieDuck (Aug 21, 2021)

Shelbiii said:


> What did it end up being? I have a 5 month old who just got her adult teeth and they’re brown too 😥 and she has terrible breath. She has a vet apt next week


The suggested diagnosis from the vet was hypocalcification (with poodles being genetically predisposed). The likely outcome is lifelong vigorous dental hygiene with yearly teeth cleanings and/or dental work/extractions by vet. My view was that I was sold a sub-standard dog with a very expensive genetic problem, and although I felt really upset and bad for the dog I decided to return the dog to the breeder. Unfortunately the breeder was very defensive and refused to take any responsibility for the situation. After some contentious phone/email exchanges, I drove the dog back to the breeder who now was able to sell the $2500 dog twice! I never received any refund.

I found this article, from which the below extract originates: 

"_Developmental enamel defects can be categorized based on compromise of quality or quantity. Defects in quality (hypocalcification) cause a less inorganic matrix, and the resulting enamel is softer than normal enamel. It's often possible to remove hypocalcified enamel with ultrasonic scaling.1 Defects in quantity (hypoplasia) result in a much thinner than normal enamel.1 Pitting may be present in the surface. Both types of defects can be found concurrently, and differentiation is not necessary because, therapeutically, the approach is the same."_


----------

